# Best food?



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

My kids come next week. Im getting final ready. What brand goay food for kids who will first wean when i bring them home. They are old enough to keave mom without bottle. 

Share what u use and why u think its best. Thanx


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

How old are they?

When my first girls came home I fed Purina Noble Goat. I was pretty happy with it, but it became harder and harder to find so I switched to a dairy feed from my local co op.


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

Born April. June 15 is the soonest doeling can come. Buckling old enough but bringing them togethet


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

Is there really in difference in goat feed and show goat feed. Besides the higher price


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

They're young then... I'd ask if they can stay for a bit longer. The more milk the doeling gets the better!

You'd have to look at specific ingredients/percentages between the foods


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

Im not sure exavt age. But know he kept them on mom recommeded time


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Bare minimum for weaning is eight weeks... 3-5 months is preferable.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I like Purina Goat Chow for my girls - and they like it a lot, too.

Your goats are little, though, and don't really need that much grain yet. At this point, it's not so much _what_ you feed them but _how much_.  If you have a buckling or a wether, what you want to watch is the calcium to phosphorus ratio in the feed - you want 2:1 Ca to P, some even recommend 4:1. The purina goat chow doesn't have enough calcium, so when I feed my boys (just a little grain) I add some alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I use this


















I feed it because it is medicated lol I used noble and the kids didn't like it at all. Tried some nutrenia brand and they really didn't like that and then got this. They suck it down and look great on it. I'm not a nutrition person lol I feed something and if I like how the kids do I keep it up. So that's why I use it


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Interested


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

If i have tons of grass and brush do i have to offer hay


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

No. Only my milkers get hay in the summer when lots of greenery is available, and that's only to make them behave on the stand.


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I love scratch and peck goat feed ...it is spendy though since it is organic. 

All their feed is lovely though

I still offer hay in the summer to my girls and the babies just one flake at night.
My boys I'll give them a flake every few days in the summer.


----------

